# Visa (PR) for child born offshore to PR parents



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

I searched the forum for information on Child Visa (subclass 101) processing, but could not find enough information. Hence creating this thread.
The aim of this thread is to collect information that I don’t have and to share information that I’ve been able to lay my hands own.
For anyone who has been in my shoes, please feel free to contribute. I need to process visa for my child (US citizen by birth) who was born after we (parents) received Australian PR. Both of us parents are Indian citizens, Oz PR holders working in USA.

As per https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Chil, I would have to apply for Child (subclass 101) visa for my kid (infant) and fill in applications 40 & 47CH.

As part of the Child Visa application process it is required that both parents submit PCC. Getting USA PCC is a very lengthy process. Hence I want to re-use the PCC I used for my PR application, for my son’s application too. 

Hence the question that I have, is do I need to get a new PCC or can I use the PCC I received for processing my own PR application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Binfeng (Jun 8, 2016)

If the PCC is more than 1 year old then yes you will need a new one. The only exception is if there is a different expiry date stated on the PCC itself.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Getting PCC would take a long time. I intend to move in February.

What other Visa (temporary) options would be available? 

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## Binfeng (Jun 8, 2016)

I am guessing the challenge for you now is bringing your child with you. A tourist visa is a possibility.

From my perspective, it is best if you contact an agent just to get a thorough assessment of what your options are. 

MARA has a good list.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Cant you just take the baby with you as an american tourist visa and make the pr visa for him there onshore ??
Seek a professional advice


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I've applied for child visa and would meanwhile apply for a tourist visa too.

For anyone looking for list of documents submitted, here's the list of documents I submitted (might vary on a case to case basis):

List of enclosures for child visa (subclass 101) application for the child:
1.	4 recent passport sized photographs of child 
2.	Completed application form 47CH
3.	Evidence that child’s sponsor is a permanent resident:
a.	Copy of notification of Skilled Independent (Permanent) (subclass 189) visa grant for me (sponsor)
b.	Copies of Visa entitlement checks for the family 
c.	Certified copies of passport showing Australia immigration stamps for following people
i.	Sponsor (father of the child)
ii.	Spouse of sponsor (and mother of the child)
4.	Completed application form 40CH
5.	Certified copies of the child’s birth certificate, showing both parent’s names.
6.	Certified copy of the child’s passport
7.	Completed form 1229 Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years
8.	Certified copies of overseas tax assessment notices for last two years
9.	Certified copies of Police Clearance Certificates for father (sponsor) and mother (wife of sponsor) of the child


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hello 
Do let me know how to get PCC as I worked in KL now going back to Australia . My kid is born in India . My PR is valid till 15 April 2017 .so very less time left.
Kindly advise me


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

I'm not aware of the process to get PCC from KL. Hope someone else on the forum can help you



ausexpat2015 said:


> Hello
> Do let me know how to get PCC as I worked in KL now going back to Australia . My kid is born in India . My PR is valid till 15 April 2017 .so very less time left.
> Kindly advise me


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

As an update, the Aus embassy has requested for Medical of the applicant (infant in my case) too.



sanskar said:


> Thanks everyone. I've applied for child visa and would meanwhile apply for a tourist visa too.
> 
> For anyone looking for list of documents submitted, here's the list of documents I submitted (might vary on a case to case basis):
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Sanskar,
I too have applied for my childs 101 (Yesterday,In mumbai).

do you want to share your timelines? 




sanskar said:


> As an update, the Aus embassy has requested for Medical of the applicant (infant in my case) too.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Diala.A (Jan 12, 2015)

i am in a very similar situation, expect thati am still pregnant. 

did you submit the child visa online or did you have to mail it? it looks like there is no online app for it!


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

sanskar said:


> As an update, the Aus embassy has requested for Medical of the applicant (infant in my case) too.


Hi,

Did you apply for the new PCC and also did you need to take the child for the medicals?

Thanks!


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Yes I applied for PCC from all countries where I lived more than 12 months in last 10 years.
Also I applied for child medical now


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

ausexpat2015 said:


> Yes I applied for PCC from all countries where I lived more than 12 months in last 10 years.
> Also I applied for child medical now


Ok thanks. Also, did you mail all the documents to the local australian embassy and then they mailed you back for the receipt of documents and asked you for the child's medicals?

Thanks!


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

I mailed them when i get request for health and PCC via mail.
I scanned the PCC and health receipt and mailed them as reply to their mail


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

ausexpat2015 said:


> I mailed them when i get request for health and PCC via mail.
> I scanned the PCC and health receipt and mailed them as reply to their mail


So you mailed them the documents and they asked for PCC and medicals, and then you mailed them the new PCC and medicals of your child? what is health receipt?


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Once you submitted yours document & application Immigration Department will request you Health Examination (with HAP ID) Go to panel doctor nearby you and done the health examination. There you will get receipt (after paying cash) from panel doctor.
Just send this to Immigration Department and informed that you had done with the health examination. Panel Doctor will send report directly to them . They will not share report with you


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

ausexpat2015 said:


> Once you submitted yours document & application Immigration Department will request you Health Examination (with HAP ID) Go to panel doctor nearby you and done the health examination. There you will get receipt (after paying cash) from panel doctor.
> Just send this to Immigration Department and informed that you had done with the health examination. Panel Doctor will send report directly to them . They will not share report with you


Ok got it. Will do that. Many thanks!


----------



## Aussieuser (Sep 19, 2016)

If the sponsoring father is already in Australia, do we get the PCC from Indian embassy in Australia? Secondly if the kid and mother are in India (mother already have the PR, just the new born doesn't have), is it better to initiate the PR and then apply for visitor visa or get the visitor visa bring them to Australia and then apply for kids PR being in Australia? Which is better?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

ausexpat2015 said:


> Once you submitted yours document & application Immigration Department will request you Health Examination (with HAP ID) Go to panel doctor nearby you and done the health examination. There you will get receipt (after paying cash) from panel doctor.
> Just send this to Immigration Department and informed that you had done with the health examination. Panel Doctor will send report directly to them . They will not share report with you


Hi, 
Did they ask for just the physical or other tests that we went thru? like drawing blood from little ones too?

Thanks,


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

No Just go to see doctor he will measure height and body weight . No Blood Test No X Ray


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

ausexpat2015 said:


> No Just go to see doctor he will measure height and body weight . No Blood Test No X Ray


Thank you.


----------



## hoplecl (Aug 7, 2017)

While 101 was processing, did you also get the visiting visa for the child and took the kid with you? In that case, do we have to inform the CO that we are in onshore?


----------



## Imranhaq (May 30, 2014)

sanskar said:


> Thanks everyone. I've applied for child visa and would meanwhile apply for a tourist visa too.
> 
> For anyone looking for list of documents submitted, here's the list of documents I submitted (might vary on a case to case basis):
> 
> ...


Hi sanskar

For Police clearance certificate ... Did you prepared the new one or old ones were fine ?

I am in the same situation, My PCC are more than 2 years old and I need to apply for my Infant child PR


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

hi all,

do we need to fill in the 956 form, since we fill in the 47ch from representing our newly born child?

it is stipulated in the document:
To appoint a migration agent/exempt person you should complete
Part K – Options for receiving written communications.
Your migration agent/exempt person should complete form 956
Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing
immigration assistance.


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

sanskar said:


> Thanks everyone. I've applied for child visa and would meanwhile apply for a tourist visa too.
> 
> For anyone looking for list of documents submitted, here's the list of documents I submitted (might vary on a case to case basis):
> 
> ...


Hi Sankar,

Did you submit the either the 956 or 956a form? Since the applicant for the child visa is a baby, it is absolutely that we as the sponsor who should receive all the communications. There are 3 options available in part K of form 47ch:
1. the applicant (we write our email address in the question no 18)
2. authorised recipient - we must complete the form 956a
3. exempt person - we must complete the form 956

thanks.


----------



## mavericko_20 (Sep 22, 2016)

sanskar said:


> Thanks everyone. I've applied for child visa and would meanwhile apply for a tourist visa too.
> 
> For anyone looking for list of documents submitted, here's the list of documents I submitted (might vary on a case to case basis):
> 
> ...


Hi.. 

I am about to start child visa 101 application and have lot of queries regarding form 40CH and other documents.

Pls PM me your contact details if okay with you.

Would like to speak at your convenient time.


----------



## hawkerhunter (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Sankar,
your list is very helpful for me as I am moving ahead to apply for my child's PR as she was born after we received our PR and came back after our first landing. 
Can you please let me know where did you apply for child Subclass 101, was it online or in a VFS center with hard copies of the documents.
Also I would like to know about your point 3 b. i.e.: copies of visa entitlement checks for the family. What exactly is this? Did we have any such documents while preparing for our PR?
Thanks and Regards
Hawker


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Sanskar,

I need some more info on the application for the dependent kid - visa 101.

Do you think we need to get this application done by Agent or is it straightforward enough for us to apply.

we had got ours done via agent.. though I have my immi site login with me.. but there I do not see a link to visa 101. Can you guide me about how to go about it.

Regards,
Shri


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

shrisam said:


> Hi Sanskar,
> 
> I need some more info on the application for the dependent kid - visa 101.
> 
> ...


Hi Shri,

The applicaiton is very straight forward. Its a bit expensive to go through an agent as they charge a lot. You cant apply through immi account. It needs to be applied from the country where the child is. So if your child is in india, you need to do it through VFS. 

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## tohid.ry (Oct 18, 2018)

hawkerhunter said:


> Hi Sankar,
> your list is very helpful for me as I am moving ahead to apply for my child's PR as she was born after we received our PR and came back after our first landing.
> Can you please let me know where did you apply for child Subclass 101, was it online or in a VFS center with hard copies of the documents.
> Also I would like to know about your point 3 b. i.e.: copies of visa entitlement checks for the family. What exactly is this? Did we have any such documents while preparing for our PR?
> ...


Hi Hawker did u apply for the 101? What stage is your application now? I'll be lodging my new born son's application by Nov.


----------



## meenals (Dec 9, 2018)

kawak_zx7 said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> Did you submit the either the 956 or 956a form? Since the applicant for the child visa is a baby, it is absolutely that we as the sponsor who should receive all the communications. There are 3 options available in part K of form 47ch:
> 1. the applicant (we write our email address in the question no 18)
> ...


Hi Sankar
I am appplying for PR for my 5 month old baby. I have few queries i n form 47CH. Your urgent help will be appreciated
1. Sec 4 - Child name in Hindi - DO I mention my child name in hindi script?
2. Sec 5 & 6 - Shall i leave it blank as no other name given or known
3. Sec 11 - what should i mention in child Identity card issued by govt as there is no other identity card other than passport
4. Sec 17 - should we mention blank or give sponser contact no
5. Sec 18 - should we mention as "No" or sponser email id
6. Sec 19 - what should I mention in child main language - Hindi or NA 
7. Sec 20 - How well does the child communicate in English - should we mention " not at all" for baby
8. Sec 21 - Other languages the child reads, understands, speaks and writes fluently - shall we keep it blank or NA
9. Sec 24 - Does the child have any members of the family unit? - should i select No here
10. Sec 27- Shall I mention " father and mother details " here 
11. Sec 32 - Shall we provide my and my husband details here as we hold PR and made an first entry in australia in mar 2018

Thanks in advance
Meenal


----------



## sari2203 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Visitor Visa*

Hi Sanskar, I am in the same situation as yours. 
I am planning to apply for visitor visa (600) and take the child with me and then apply for 802 visa onshore.
I need to discuss few things. Can we connect through email may be if you are okay.

Thanks,
Sarita


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

Hi Sanskar ,

In your post you have mentioned 

Certified copies of overseas tax assessment notices for last two years

Does this have any particular amount that is to be shown

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

hi there,
hoping someone can help me out here.
I got Australian PR in 2017 along with my wife and kids. I am currently working in NZ for the last 2 years and i plan to move to Australia next month. I am blessed with a boy in nov last year. so he doesn't have the PR.

my questions:
1. Can i apply for tourist visa and take my son along with us to Aus first while I apply for his PR at the same time?
2. How long does it take to get the PR for the Child. Is there any risks taking child with tourist visa?
3. for submitting his PR application, do i need to have PCC from India & NZ.


----------



## maestric (Jul 7, 2015)

sanskar said:


> I'm not aware of the process to get PCC from KL. Hope someone else on the forum can help you


just for everyone's info: to apply for malaysia PCC, an online application has to be submitted via the below link and the same would be available within 1 month. the certificate can be collected from malaysian embassies in respective countries. i have done this from New Zealand embassy.

https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my/


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi all, I applied for child visa with VFS Singapore last week and a person from Aus High Commission called me 2 days after telling me that child visa cannot be processed until the parents (me and my wife) activate the 189 visa? My IED deadline is late Nov and our plan was to get the child visa then travel together to activate for all members in late Oct. 

Has anybody come across a similar situation? Is there anything we can do to persuade the officer? She also request for medical of the baby, which we will do in due course.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

ausexpat2015 said:


> Hello
> Do let me know how to get PCC as I worked in KL now going back to Australia . My kid is born in India . My PR is valid till 15 April 2017 .so very less time left.
> Kindly advise me


Hi,
I just wanted to check what you did finally?
Can we take the child on 600 visitor visa and apply 802 from there?


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi,

Anybody applied for Child 101 Visa from USA?
Please if you can share procedure.


----------

